# Bidons



## G3CWI (29 Mar 2015)

I was buying a bidon today and I was surprised at how few have a cover. As a cyclist who seems to ride in diluted cow-pooh a lot of the time, the idea of a bidon without a cover seems very odd.


----------



## Citius (29 Mar 2015)

Bidon is a french word, but according to your location, you are in Macclesfield. How does that work?


----------



## G3CWI (29 Mar 2015)

pourquoi?


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Mar 2015)

Bidon is in the OED and is used regularly in the English language whatever the origin. Why the question?


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 Mar 2015)

i dont have a problem with just saying water bottle. i mean calling it a bidon is a blatant attempt to sound like a tour de france rider, in which case, have you got any spare performance enhancing chemicals?


----------



## cyberknight (29 Mar 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> i dont have a problem with just saying water bottle. i mean calling it a bidon is a blatant attempt to sound like a tour de france rider, in which case, have you got any spare performance enhancing chemicals?


Plenty of chemicals in cow poo , especially if they have been fed with clenbuterol


----------



## Citius (29 Mar 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Bidon is in the OED and is used regularly in the English language whatever the origin. Why the question?



It's a French word, regardless of its inclusion in the OED or not. Not sure about its 'regular' usage though - the only times I ever see it being used is on cycling forums.


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Mar 2015)

I have heard it used outside cycling in English to refer to a water bottle.


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> I have heard it used it used outside cycling in English to refer to a water bottle.


Maybe in leafy Wilmslow, doesn't get said much around here


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

It might be a South Cheshire thing, here in Crewe, we're known to say bidon too, as a more economic way of saying "cycling specific water-bottle". I'm glad it's considered posh, anyway. About time I classed up a bit.

None of my cycling specific waterbottles have covers, but then I have mudguards, with limits the spray the receive a bit. On wet days, I also tend to squirt a bit of water out of the bottle (hopefully to wash any grit &c from the nozzle) before drinking.


----------



## G3CWI (29 Mar 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> calling it a bidon is a blatant attempt to sound like a tour de france rider



Guilty as charged. That was, of course, my intention.

What would you suggest that I call my derailleur?


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Mar 2015)

fark this I'm off to eat a croissant.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Mar 2015)

G3CWI said:


> Guilty as charged. That was, of course, my intention.
> 
> What would you suggest that I call my derailleur?



Gear changing thingymajig


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Mar 2015)

Oops I meant a folded bread based patisserie.


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Mar 2015)

Damn sorry cake.


----------



## gavintc (29 Mar 2015)

Citius said:


> Bidon is a french word, but according to your location, you are in Macclesfield. How does that work?


LOL, There are lots of French words used in English. You are not proposing we de-french our language? It would be pretty dull.


----------



## G3CWI (29 Mar 2015)

G3CWI said:


> What would you suggest that I call my derailleur?



...as in all matters of dispute, Sheldon has the answer:
http://sheldonbrown.com/derailer.html


----------



## G3CWI (29 Mar 2015)

gavintc said:


> de-french our language



Language might have to go as a word. Sounds a bit foreign. ...perhaps even French?


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Mar 2015)

I still prefer bunch to peloton, bit and bit to drafting, shoe plates to cleats and wired on to clinchers.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Mar 2015)

...and equipment to groupsets.


----------



## Arrowfoot (29 Mar 2015)

G3CWI said:


> Guilty as charged. That was, of course, my intention.
> 
> What would you suggest that I call my derailleur?



What the majority call it. Anyway reminded of Hyacinth Bouquet or is it Bucket.


----------



## DaveReading (29 Mar 2015)

For a brief moment, I was enjoying the image of the OP having a bike with an integral bidet ...


----------



## SWSteve (29 Mar 2015)

Howies do some covered bidons. I don't know their deal with P&P though, partner bought me two for Christmas, for which I was very grateful.


----------



## Piemaster (29 Mar 2015)

Several years ago I was in Montreal on a ship. The ships bike wheel needed a repair so a couple of the lads went off and found a lbs, communication was difficult as owner only spoke french. After a bit of drawing and pointing they discovered the french word for 'spoke' is, errr...'spoke'.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

gavintc said:


> LOL, There are lots of French words used in English. You are not proposing we de-french our language? It would be pretty dull.


Are you saying that it would be something of a faux-pas, then?


----------



## Citius (29 Mar 2015)

gavintc said:


> LOL, There are lots of French words used in English. You are not proposing we de-french our language? It would be pretty dull.



There are indeed many French words in common English use. I'm just saying a bottle is a bottle, not a bidon. Otherwise, we had better start calling bottle cages 'porte-bidons' - or does everyone do that already? No??


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Mar 2015)

Merde.....


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2015)

Well I knew what the OP was writing about.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Mar 2015)

Cycling is a Continental sport, hence it is completely appropriate to use Continental terminology. 

Back to the OP, I've been using bidons without covers for 35 years and never had a problem with them.


----------



## Citius (29 Mar 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Cycling is a Continental sport, hence it is completely appropriate to use Continental terminology.



Indeed it is - so why not call it a borracce or trinkflaschen ??


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Mar 2015)

Almost all cycling lingo is French. The only common non French term I can think of is riding piano. Like the kid in Breaking Away, I don't have a problem with this. D'accord ?


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Citius said:


> Indeed it is - so why not call it a borracce or trinkflaschen ??


Do you think that would be as widely and easily understood as "bidon" among your cycling confrères, as a synonym for cycling-specific-water-or-other-beverage-bottle?


----------



## Citius (29 Mar 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Do you think that would be as widely and easily understood as "bidon" among your cycling confrères, as a synonym for cycling-specific-water-or-other-beverage-bottle?



None of them are as easy to understand as 'bottle', to be fair.


----------



## Citius (29 Mar 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Almost all cycling lingo is French.



It isn't. You just like to think it is.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Citius said:


> None of them are as easy to understand as 'bottle', to be fair.


Cycling Specific Bottle, remember, as clarity is our aim here.


----------



## Citius (29 Mar 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Cycling Specific Bottle, remember, as clarity is our aim here.



Just 'bottle' will do - let's not over-complicate things, or pretend we're talking some special language. Last time a team-mate said to me _"hand me up a bottle on lap 4, matey"_ - he didn't say 'bidon' (cos he isn't French) and I didn't need to clarify with him what type of bottle he meant.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Mar 2015)

When I was racing in the 80's there seemed to be a lot of Italian spoken in the amateur pelotons, lots of riders seemed to be sponsored by the Giro.


----------



## vickster (29 Mar 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> When I was racing in the 80's there seemed to be a lot of Italian spoken in the amateur pelotons, lots of riders seemed to be sponsored by the *Giro*.


Being amateurs, they were on the dole?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Mar 2015)

Citius said:


> Just 'bottle' will do - let's not over-complicate things, or pretend we're talking some special language. Last time a team-mate said to me _"hand me up a bottle on lap 4, matey"_ - he didn't say 'bidon' (cos he isn't French) and I didn't need to clarify with him what type of bottle he meant.


When people use the term 'bidon', that also doesn't need clarification, because people already know what it means. If you seriously think English needs purifying by removing all words of foreign origin, then feel free to try to convince people of this. Good luck with that: you'll need it.


----------



## HarryTheDog (29 Mar 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Almost all cycling lingo is French. The only common non French term I can think of is riding piano. Like the kid in Breaking Away, I don't have a problem with this. D'accord ?


You learn something new everyday, I had to look up riding piano, never heard the term before.


----------



## Citius (29 Mar 2015)

Shut Up Legs said:


> When people use the term 'bidon', that also doesn't need clarification, because people already know what it means.



Unless of course people don't know what it means - in which case it will need clarification. 



Shut Up Legs said:


> If you seriously think English needs purifying by removing all words of foreign origin, then feel free to try to convince people of this. Good luck with that: you'll need it.



Thanks for the good wishes, but I never actually said anything remotely like that. Not sure how you arrived at that conclusion.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Citius said:


> Just 'bottle' will do - let's not over-complicate things, or pretend we're talking some special language. Last time a team-mate said to me _"hand me up a bottle on lap 4, matey"_ - he didn't say 'bidon' (cos he isn't French) and I didn't need to clarify with him what type of bottle he meant.


How super!

I'm going to carry on saying, and indeed writing, bidon though. not only because of Its undoubted je ne sais quoi, but also because of the advantage of concise, clear meaning in situations where ambiguity may ensue otherwise.


----------



## Citius (29 Mar 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> You learn something new everyday, I had to look up riding piano, never heard the term before.



Never heard that term in UK racing, presumably it means soft tapping, or similar. Oddly enough, when you google it, this comes up...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11CuX2Om-wQ


----------



## 400bhp (29 Mar 2015)

How does a cover for a bidon work? You only want a cover for the bit that touches your mouth, so woulnd't a cover just get in the way?i


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

400bhp said:


> How does a cover for a bidon work? You only want a cover for the bit that touches your mouth, so woulnd't a cover just get in the way?i


Usually some sort of plastic flip cap - it closes over the spout, normally around the circumference of the lid.

I've not seen it on cycling specific water bottles, but some commercial bottled water lids have a spout with an integral flip up lid - opening that means the spout is open too though (whereas the ones I describe above tend to have the spout you'd be used to from a cycling specific water bottle inside). How well that would work on a bike, or when running, I dunno.


----------



## Citius (29 Mar 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> How super!
> 
> I'm going to carry on saying, and indeed writing, bidon though. not only because of Its undoubted je ne sais quoi, but also because of the advantage of concise, clear meaning in situations where ambiguity may ensue otherwise.



That's fine. And I will continue to take the pi55 out of cycling pseuds who feel the need to use pompous foreign language terms for such mundane objects.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Mar 2015)

I sometimes wonder this - there must be a better design - whenever I get a mouthful of grit when riding, but the urge to do anything about it soon fades. I only have one bidon / cycling water bottle (delete as per pedantic taste) so when I get around to replacing it I'll certainly look for one with a cover for the mouthpiece.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Mar 2015)

Citius said:


> That's fine. And I will continue to take the pi55 out of *cycling pseuds* who feel the need to use pompous foreign language terms for such mundane objects.



What's one of those?


----------



## 400bhp (29 Mar 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I sometimes wonder this - there must be a better design - whenever I get a mouthful of grit when riding, but the urge to do anything about it soon fades. I only have one bidon / cycling water bottle (delete as per pedantic taste) so when I get around to replacing it I'll certainly look for one with a cover for the mouthpiece.



Aye, +1. I wonder if manipulating the material would provide the answer? Some sort of anti bacterial coating (which, quite possibly, some might already have).


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Citius said:


> That's fine. And I will continue to take the pi55 out of cycling pseuds who feel the need to use pompous foreign language terms for such mundane objects.


Oh no! I was just going to potter along quietly doing it, as and when the situation suggested that it would make life easier all round.

/SAD TROMBONE


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

400bhp said:


> What's one of those?


Apparently, it's a synonym for "poseur".


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Mar 2015)

Stop  you shall not use the word bidon as bottle is more common and it does not originate in France. (although it does sound a bit like bouteille) 

but why can't I use it? lots of other people do. 

because I said so, I am a more serious cyclist than you and I make the rules up so there


----------



## Jimidh (29 Mar 2015)

I've never seen a bidon with a cover but you could always look out for sports water bottles or convert a suitably sized energy drinks bottle.

Personally I prefer using a camelpak when I'm riding trails for the very reason you mention and keep my bottles for the road bike.

As for the word bidon I would always say water bottle but I'm happy as a roadie hearing the continental terms used in our sport.


----------



## Citius (29 Mar 2015)

400bhp said:


> What's one of those?



cycling pseud = someone that says 'bidon' when they mean 'bottle'


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Mar 2015)

Citius said:


> cycling pseud = someone that says 'bidon' when they mean 'bottle'


Or someone who gives a damn either way which of the various terms is used.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Mar 2015)

Jimidh said:


> I've never seen a bidon with a cover but you could always look out for sports water bottles or convert a suitably sized energy drinks bottle.
> 
> Personally I prefer using a camelpak when I'm riding trails for the very reason you mention and keep my bottles for the road bike.
> 
> As for the word bidon I would always say water bottle but I'm happy as a roadie hearing the continental terms used in our sport.


Like the OP, I wouldn't mind getting a bidon with a top cover. A few of my favourite rides involve some unsealed paths, and the top of the bidons can get a bit dirty.


----------



## gavintc (29 Mar 2015)

Just dont mention the cycling pseud terms; gilet, peloton, dossard, mussette.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Mar 2015)

gavintc said:


> Just dont mention the cycling pseud terms; gilet, peloton, dossard, mussette.



Flamme rouge

Lantern rouge

Cote D'azur

echelon

Let's make a list


----------



## jowwy (29 Mar 2015)

Some one in this thread is giving us welsh a bad name......and its not me.

I'll let people work out who that is......im off to fill my bidons ready for the commute to work tomorrow


----------



## Jimidh (29 Mar 2015)

gavintc said:


> Just dont mention the cycling pseud terms; gilet, peloton, dossard, mussette.


I'm not giving up my gilet at this time of year!!!


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Mar 2015)

400bhp said:


> Flamme rouge
> 
> Lantern rouge
> 
> ...



im with citius on this one. i think the difference with the words and phrases youre now listing is, they dont have an existing english term that is suitable. whereas, bottle, in context of cycling, is obviously your water bottle, so using the french term is just pretentious.

it is like saying i am taking the voiture to work today, or have you taken the chien for a walk yet? ridiculeux.

there is nothing wrong with language absorbing other languages or cross pollinating, but using words you dont need to use is just trying to look clever unnecessarily.


----------



## bpsmith (30 Mar 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> im with citius on this one. i think the difference with the words and phrases youre now listing is, they dont have an existing english term that is suitable. whereas, bottle, in context of cycling, is obviously your water bottle, so using the french term is just pretentious.
> 
> it is like saying i am taking the voiture to work today, or have you taken the chien for a walk yet? ridiculeux.
> 
> there is nothing wrong with language absorbing other languages or cross pollinating, but using words you dont need to use is just trying to look clever unnecessarily.


Where do cars and dogs come into it? We're talking about French words used in cycling.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Mar 2015)

Jimidh said:


> I'm not giving up my gilet at this time of year!!!


AHEM.

Cycling-Specific-Waistcoat, is now de rigeur, if you please.


----------



## jay clock (30 Mar 2015)

croissant = crescent


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Mar 2015)

jay clock said:


> croissant = crescent


This thread is beginning to form an excellent aide-memoire.


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Mar 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> This thread is beginning to form an excellent aide-memoire.


Memory aid, we don't want anyone to accuse you of being pretentious.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Mar 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Memory aid, we don't want anyone to accuse you of being pretentious.


Gah, sorry. It's so difficult to be au fait with all these terms, isn't it?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2015)

I'll stick with 'bottle'. I would be willing to bet that 80% of English-speaking cyclists would not know what a 'bidon' is.

Anyway, my first bidons bottles did have flip covers. I am not sure what I did with them (I have not seen them for years). I stopped using them because they were only 500 mL capacity and I use 750 mL SIS bottles now.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2015)

PS If you are going to use foreign words, at least pronounce them properly! I have heard people call a gilet a gill-it, a faux pas a fox-pass, and so on ...


----------



## jowwy (30 Mar 2015)

Ive just got two new black coca cola ones with flippable lids from wiggle

As they are black you can hardly see the coca cola writing, but needed them to go with new bikes colour scheme.......they are also 750ml


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> PS If you are going to use foreign words, at least pronounce them properly! I have heard people call a gilet a gill-it, a faux pas a fox-pass, and so on ...


Surely these brave souls are the avant garde (pron: ay-vahnt gar-dee) of Anglicising these foreign words, prior to their incorporation into our fine English language.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Mar 2015)

I only ever refer to my Bidon, as a bottle. I don't think it minds.


----------



## youngoldbloke (30 Mar 2015)

BBB make a bottle with a cover


----------



## ayceejay (30 Mar 2015)

Isn't this the reason there are two cages on a bike: one for your bidon and one for your water bottle? The water bottle goes in the bottle cage and the bidon goes in the cage au bouteille.


----------



## Mugshot (30 Mar 2015)

J'aime this thread.


----------



## cd365 (30 Mar 2015)

I use a water bottle with a flip lid plus I have bidons without!


----------



## Oldbloke (30 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I'll stick with 'bottle'. I would be willing to bet that 80% of English-speaking cyclists would not know what a 'bidon' is.
> 
> Anyway, my first bidons bottles did have flip covers. I am not sure what I did with them (I have not seen them for years). I stopped using them because they were only 500 mL capacity and I use 750 mL SIS bottles now.



Imperial liquid measures only please Colin


----------



## zizou (30 Mar 2015)

Camelbak sell a mud cover thingy to put of the top of their podium bottle


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2015)

Oldbloke said:


> Imperial liquid measures only please Colin


It amazes me that I did my O-levels using metric system units over 40 years ago but all this time later we are still sticking with the daft imperial system in day-to-day life here!


----------



## bpsmith (30 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> It amazes me that I did my O-levels using metric system units over 40 years ago but all this time later we are still sticking with the daft imperial system in day-to-day life here!


So you won't use Bidon, because that's French, but want to use KM's like they use in France.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Mar 2015)

bpsmith said:


> So you won't use Bidon, because that's French, but want to use KM's like they use in France.


That's nothing. Garmin have flatly refused to answer my emails re: Chains and Rods as units of measurement.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2015)

bpsmith said:


> So you won't use Bidon, because that's French, but want to use KM's like they use in France.


The metric system is used all over the world, including here. The problem is that switching over all the road signs etc. would be very costly and UKIP would probably have a field day with it!

You only have to try and calculate the density of something whose size is measured in feet and inches and whose weight is measured in cwt, stones, pounds and ounces and compare that with how easy it is to do the same with metres and kgs. I don't care how big Henry VIII's feet were - let's join the 21st century!


----------



## bpsmith (30 Mar 2015)

Couldn't resist @ColinJ.


----------



## confusedcyclist (30 Mar 2015)

Spit & wipe. Done.


----------



## User169 (30 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> PS If you are going to use foreign words, at least pronounce them properly! I have heard people call a gilet a gill-it, a faux pas a fox-pass, and so on ...



I'm definitely using "fox pass" from now on! My favourite is "horses doofers".


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I'm definitely using "fox pass" from now on! My favourite is "horses doofers".


"Bean venue?"


----------



## User169 (30 Mar 2015)

Watching Gent-Wevelgem yesterday, I remarked several times on the "_formation of riders caused by the cross-winds whereby the riders formed a diagonal-line across the road to shelter from the storm_".


----------



## Haitch (30 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Watching Gent-Wevelgem yesterday, I remarked several times on the "_formation of riders caused by the cross-winds whereby the riders formed a diagonal-line across the road to shelter from the storm_".


 
Or as the Geordie commentator said: "Why-ayer".


----------



## User169 (30 Mar 2015)

Alan H said:


> Or as the Geordie commentator said: "Why-ayer".


----------



## jay clock (30 Mar 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> This thread is beginning to form an excellent aide-memoire.


In fact croissant means growing, so a crescent moon is a growing one. Unless it is served with jam


----------



## John the Canuck (30 Mar 2015)

Citius said:


> That's fine. And I will continue to take the* pi55* out of cycling pseuds who feel the need to use pompous foreign language terms for such mundane objects.



maybe you're wrong to use the word 'plss'..............after all,...a pissoir is

[French, from Old French, from pissier, _to urinate_


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Mar 2015)

jay clock said:


> In fact croissant means growing, so a crescent moon is a growing one. Unless it is served with jam


I think I would like a growing croissant, as a bon vivant meself, like.


----------



## mybike (30 Mar 2015)

jay clock said:


> In fact croissant means growing, so a crescent moon is a growing one. Unless it is served with jam



Hmm, butter & jam, definitely grows my belly. Never did like the way the French dip them in their coffee tho'.

I will confess to not knowing what a bidon is & some of those other terms (peloton, dossard, mussette) what????


----------



## Brandane (31 Mar 2015)

Plume de ma tante and other classics:


----------



## Panter (31 Mar 2015)

Halfords used to do a bidon/bottle/cycling-specific-liquid-receptacle-thingy with a flip cap, and very good it was too.
Perfect for my really mucky commute through country lanes.
Only snag was that I, being unable to ride no-handed, still had to remove the flip cap with my teeth which somewhat defeated the object. But, it still seemed better than sucking from the road debris spattered nozzle!


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Mar 2015)

Ooh la la


----------



## jefmcg (31 Mar 2015)

I've got mudguards see the picture there <---- 

I find on the cow-shitty roads, the bottle on the downtube is fine, but the one on the seat tube gets gritty. So I just got two bottles the same, and when I swap them over (I can't reach the seat tube bottle easily) I swap the lids too. This has worked fine so far.

I used to row on the Thames tideway, that is down stream from an often-overwhelmed sewerage treatment plant. Lids were vital, if you didn't want to get e-coli that is.

(I hope @Citius insists on ordering pig and cow in restaurants. Beef and pork definitely entered the language via pseuds wanting to separate themselves from the hoi polloi .... are greek roots acceptable, or do with have to stick with strict saxon? Edit: no, saxon is a german language, right? I need some guidance here.)


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Mar 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Edit: no, saxon is a german language, right? I need some guidance here.)


I think you've captured the zeitgeist there.


----------



## Tim Hall (31 Mar 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Beef and pork definitely entered the language via pseuds wanting to separate themselves from the hoi polloi


Hoi polloi, not the hoi polloi, shirley. Have we discussed schadenfreude yet?


----------



## Oldbloke (31 Mar 2015)

It works both ways-in bike shops here in FroggieLand , MTBs are 27 or 29ers, laptops/tablets quoted in pouches(inches) 

Bon journee a tous


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Mar 2015)

Oldbloke said:


> It works both ways-in bike shops here in FroggieLand , MTBs are 27 or 29ers, laptops/tablets quoted in pouches(inches)
> 
> Bon journee a tous


I could critique that, I suppose, given a dossier of such terms, or maybe a more laissez faire attitude is needed in our millieu.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Mar 2015)

My sauna was destroyed by a howitzer


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Mar 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> My sauna was destroyed by a howitzer


Eh, c'est la vie.


----------



## Mugshot (31 Mar 2015)

Give it a rest now, the joke's been done to death, I'm starting to suffer from deja vu.


----------



## Tim Hall (31 Mar 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> My sauna was destroyed by a howitzer


Is this the "my postillion has been struck by lightning" _de nos jours_?


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2015)

Mugshot said:


> Give it a rest now, the joke's been done to death, I'm starting to suffer from deja vu.





User13710 said:


> Oh no, not AGAIN.


That reminds me of when one of my teachers flew into a rage and shouted at some boys nattering in class ...

"_PAY ATTENTION AT THE BACK! If I have told you once, I have told you a thousand times - I ... WIILL ... *NOT* ... REPEAT ... MYSELF!_"


----------



## Oldbloke (31 Mar 2015)

Mugshot said:


> Give it a rest now, the joke's been done to death, I'm starting to suffer from deja vu.



Agreed, we may be at the end of the cul de sac now..


----------



## G3CWI (31 Mar 2015)

Wow, 112 posts and only about 3 that were relevant!


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Mar 2015)

Oldbloke said:


> Agreed, we may be at the end of the cul de sac now..


I, for one, think the thread still has something of its original joie de vivre though.


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Mar 2015)

I've had enough of this thread, it's making me choke on my Gauloise.


----------



## Oldbloke (31 Mar 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> I, for one, think the thread still has something of its original joie de vivre though.



From now on the word "bidon" should be only used in it's split form for eBay purchases....


----------



## Tim Hall (31 Mar 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I've had enough of this thread, it's making me choke on my Gauloise.


Bof.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2015)

If water bottles had cow muck covered covers on them surely you'd get cow muck on your fingers when you took the cover off?Maybe using a bit of cling film over the mouthpiece would be better?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Apr 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> If water bottles had cow muck covered covers on them surely you'd get cow muck on your fingers when you took the cover off?Maybe using a bit of cling film over the mouthpiece would be better?


I guess the bidon cover needs a cover then. And the cover needs a cover, which needs a...


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2015)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I guess the bidon cover needs a cover then. And the cover needs a cover, which needs a...




Yes!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Apr 2015)

And once enough covers have covers, the bidon will start to resemble a Russian babushka doll, so we might as well bite the bullet and call it a олово.


----------



## bpsmith (1 Apr 2015)

In French slang "C'est du Bidon" translates to "that's a load of hot air...or that's crap"!


----------



## Oldbloke (1 Apr 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> I, for one, think the thread still has something of its original joie de vivre though.



You're right, it has a certain "je ne sais quoi"


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Apr 2015)

Oldbloke said:


> You're right, it has a certain "je ne sais quoi"


Touché.


----------



## BRounsley (1 Apr 2015)

zizou said:


> Camelbak sell a mud cover thingy to put of the top of their podium bottle



I use the ”mud cap” on all of my Camelbak Podium bottles.

http://shop.camelbak.com/podium-mud-cap/d/1044

Great bottles and the cap is great at keeping the crap out of the spout. It just ridicules expensive for a piece of blue rubber you have to buy extra.

Camelback recently changed the design of the Podium bottles and I don’t think the cap fits the new bottles.

The “Rapha Bidon” is the old shape Camelbak podium bottles and the mud cap fits them. So you can get a Chartreuse Bidon……or “yellow mobile hand trough”!

http://www.rapha.cc/gb/en/shop/rapha-bidon/product/BDN04

£15 all in but they last for ages and don’t taste of plastic.


----------



## BRounsley (1 Apr 2015)

BRounsley said:


> I use the ”mud cap” on all of my Camelbak Podium bottles.
> 
> http://shop.camelbak.com/podium-mud-cap/d/1044
> 
> ...



I forgot to say. The bottles have something that Camelbak call a “Jet Valve”.

It doesn’t have the hard centre pin that you typically pull-out with your teeth. You just squeeze the bottle and it works. It’s nice to drink out of but the downside is crap can get in the rubbery spout.

So this time of year when the roads are very gritty it’s worth getting the mud guard.


----------

